# Abu black max vs silver max. ?



## rmac41 (Jun 24, 2013)

What is the difference and are they good reels?
I have some old ABU ultra mag s that I used 25 or 30 years ago and I liked them a lot. What do you guys think?
 I haven't  been much of a bass fisherman in over 20 years. I know the revo s are very popular but just too pricey.
 Thanks for any info.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Jun 24, 2013)

The silvermax I had was junk, never had a blackmax. The revo is worth the money or buy one of the new c3 models.


----------



## The Longhunter (Jun 24, 2013)

> *What is the difference* and are they good reels?



About $10.00   

Sorry.

Looks like the silver has one more bearing. 

I've got two Black Max that I got in trades.  It's an o.k. reel, I haven't put it to any real hard usage.  So I guess it's a good reel.


I would much rather use my 4500, 5500 and 6500.


----------



## goob (Jun 24, 2013)

One of them has a flipping button or whatever does it not? My buddy has a black max and loves it. I have a few Abu's on my striper and catfish rods, and one bass rod and like them pretty good.


----------



## BassHawg1 (Jun 24, 2013)

I have them both the silver has a flipping switch.  For the money they are good reels this is my third year using them.


----------



## MadCatX (Jun 24, 2013)

I bought a used Black Max wont be buying another


----------



## rmac41 (Jun 24, 2013)

Thanks , for the info guys


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Jun 24, 2013)

Had a bluemax from Academy and it wasn't worth 2 cents, so bad I traded it to my brother in law for a Zebco spinning real. He, on the other hand, loves it. Maybe it's just me, I'm just not a fan of anything Abu Garcia.


----------



## wilber85 (Jun 24, 2013)

Blackmax is garbage.  Had three of them and every one literally fell apart.  Dont waste your time.  Just save a little more cash and get something worth it.


----------



## craig00 (Jun 24, 2013)

if you're going to get one get the pro max 7;1;1 gears 8 ball bearings .$69.99 .


----------



## Old Dead River (Jun 24, 2013)

got the wallyworld blackmax combo, so far so good


----------



## TeeeJaay (Jun 25, 2013)

I have a black Max and pro Max.. Then I bought a Revo S so I really only use the pro Max and the Revo nowadays.. The black max was the first bait caster I was able to successfully cast..


----------

